# Source Code



## Jens19 (29. September 2005)

Servus,

ich habe da mal eine blöde frage, ich habe mit dem RPG Maker schon vor jahren ein Spielgemacht und arbeite mich gerade in die welt der PSX/PS2 ein. Also dachte ich mir ich könnte doch mein RPG Maker Game versuchen zu Portieren auf PSX. Jetzt habe ich nur ein Problem.

Ich habe keinen Source Code zu dem Spiel, weil es ja vom RPG Maker stammt.  Meine Frage ist es möglich irgendwie den Source Code aus diesem fertigen Programm/Spiel rauszuholen? Wenn ja wie und mit welchen Programm? am besten wäre für mich wenn jemand ein Deutsches Tut hätte.


----------

